# Dust bin liners, bags inside dust collector drum?



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Who here uses a bag inside their dust bin? I have a 35 gallon fiber drum under my Oneida V3000 cyclone. I love my cyclone and the whole system but I HATE emptying the drum! It seems I cant open it, carry it out of my shop, or pour it out into a yard-waste can without getting so much fine dust everywhere that I start to wonder what is the point???

For those of use that use some kind of disposable bag, how do you keep it "down" inside the drum? It seems like using an insert like Laguna provides with theirs would create the same issue when you pull it out. .

Lately I have been rolling the can and drum to the street, tipping the drum into the can and running away until the dust "settles" which takes quite a while. It still seems to cover me up in dust. I would love to be able to open the drum, tie off the bag, and toss it! Is this possible with my system? If not, any tips for improving this process?


----------



## Jbower500 (Aug 29, 2008)

Oneida sells an insert for this application. https://www.oneida-air.com/dust-collectors/system-components/containers/bag-holder-sleeves


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

When I had my Oneida I used an insert much like the one they sell (linked above), only I made mine out of a plastic barrel. The sides were thick enough that I cut it just to fit, and the edges butted together to make it a secure fit. I don't know how much easier this was, it was a little tough to pull out of the full bin so I could extract the bag, but it worked.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Holy smokes… thanks! with as much time as I spent on their website last year and on the phone with them… this never game up. Thanks for pointing that out…. thread over!


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Fred I like that idea…

How easily could you remove the liner when the bin was say half full? Did it seem to disturb a lot of the fine dust?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I was thinking you could make a removable bottom, but you still need the sleeve and you still have to get the sleeve out of the bag.

I have the same problem with my Laguna CFlux. When I need to empty it, I put on a dust mask, take it out to the dust pile, flip it over, bang on the sides a couple times, lift the barrel up to get the majority of the dust out, back up, wait for the dust to settle, then bang on the sides again to get the rest off. Still have to clean off a bit.

In addition to the mess, my trek is up a hill and the dust bucket weighs 35+ lbs, so I really don't like to empty it. I use a secondary can collector with the planer and joiner because it's less hassle to empty.

Emptying the Shop Vac isn't much better and you have to clean out the filter.

I hate to say it, but it seems like the mess and fine dust is just something you have to live with as long as you make dust and collect it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It wasn't all that easy to pull it out. I flexed the liner so it was tight, then used a pair of channel locks to grip it and work it out a little at a time. I suppose those holes in the Oneida liner allows you to grip it for removal, maybe I should have done that. As far as disturbing the dust, that part worked OK. I would spill a small amount, but it wasn't enough to worry about…at least it didn't seem like it was. A bigger problem was putting the line in with the bag in the bin. It would trap air in the bottom between the bag and the bin (made a bubble in the bottom of the barrel) and I had to spend a few minutes trying to get it out.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It seems to me that you still have to remove the insert before you can pull out the bag, so it still will be a mess.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Yea. One of my problems is I don't have much of a yard, so I am always very close to my house (windows open this time of year) or a neighbors. I guess I could just start emptying it more often, less full, although now I typically empty it about half full. Just saw the video of the wood whisperer on the Oneida site going through this process, which looks relatively painless. Still looking at over $100 shipped for the liner and a few bags. Hm.

Maybe I need to setup a hose misting an area in the garden and just start dumping it out there, under the mist. Another issue with the plastic bags is I don't think my city will pickup plastic bags of yard debris.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I can tell you this: when I sold my Oneida I let the dust bin liner go with it. The DC I have now used a 55 gallon steel drum and I've been in no hurry to set it up for liners…probably never will. Someone above said it: The dust and chips are something you have to live with if you are making them.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I use a concrete form tube to prevent my Rubbermaid can from collapsing. I have yet to empty the bin as I haven't done much woodworking lately, but plan on using a liner for easier cleaning in the future. For me, I just had to cut it down to size, cut straight down to split it open, cut a taper to match the trash can and that's it. Never have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Yea. I wish I had the height for a 55 gallon steel drum. If that were the case I would probably just keep a spare and when one was full put it out at the street to be emptied by the trash crew.

I am afraid the trash truck would ride off with my 35 gal fiber drum…


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I made sure the can had a good, airtight seal then hooked a 1/2" hose from the cyclone to the bottom of the dust bins. The trick is tapping into the right place on the cyclone to ensure the air travels from the bin into the cyclone and not the other way around. The hose attaches with quick connect fittings so a small shop vac can be used to remove the trapped air between the bin and a newly-installed bag.

All of my vacuum and dust collection systems are setup with cyclones and drums with liners.

The garbage crew over here wasn't pleased with lots of loose dust in the dumpster and the bags keep them happy.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

Someone posted on here one of the easiest and cheapest solutions to hold the bag in was a wire tomato plant cage.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

JAAune: do you have a picture of this setup? I think I know what you are saying, but am not 100%.

I have been curious why there are some model cyclones that need a bin liner, and some dont. For instance I believe the laguna Cflux needs a liner, but the Pflux doesnt? Never heard of this hose idea though.. I dont know if I have the courage to cut into my cyclone.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Forgot I had the JDS in the background. That one isn't hooked up to a cyclone. It's dedicated to the chop saw.

The white tubing goes from the base of the cyclone to a T fitting which splits the line to a pair of drums. The valve next to the T is useless at the moment but eventually, I'll fit another T with a second valve so I don't have to disconnect the hose to use the vac.

The cyclones that require bags probably have the equalizer line like mine. I know Laguna and Grizzly have models with that feature. The equalizer line could suck up dust from the drum if there's no bag in the drum.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

edapp, I'll guarantee you that setup that JAAjune has is more convenient than the can liner arrangement.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention you also need a vacuum distribution board at the bottom of the bin. This video explains it well.

Bagging Setup

As mentioned earlier, the hardest part is locating the strongest vacuum source in your cyclone arrangement. If you're using a vacuum, that's easy since you can just tap into the hose at the vacuum intake. That didn't work on my dust collector so I ended up at the spot shown in my picture.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

JAAune thank you for the photos and link. I will have to try this out! Looks like a great solution, and have never heard of this before.

Thanks again!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I sure prefer to empty the bin straight to a wheelbarrow, no liner involved.
But then my sawdust is headed for the compost pile.


----------

